# Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

There's a lot of you out there waiting for the Ur-S short shifter to come out. A prototype will be ready in approx. 2 weeks. A finished model will be available some time thereafter! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

HOLEE COW!


----------



## blkaudicq (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (SuperGroove)*

WOOHOO, sign me up Richard. Is the price gonna be comparable to the other ones when they came out? I had one on my cq (my first mod) and loved it!


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (blkaudicq)*

Detail? Like how much reduction, just front to back or also side to side reduction? Price? Keep us updated.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (Harold)*

Myself and Supergroove will be receiving prototypes in the next 2 weeks or so, the kit will reduce throws by about 40%, and will also clean up the notchiness.
I can't WAIT!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















I got a feeling Richard won't be able to keep up with the demand for the next year or two







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (Harold)*

Final reduction has yet to be determined. 40% is the goal, but 30% is also an option I'm looking into. I might even be able to go so far as to offer multiple different reductions (although not user-adjustable). The primary change will be front-to-rear reduction. The rather obscure design of the Ur-S linkage doesn't lend itself well to this sort of modification.
Price has yet to be determined. Thats about the last thing I figure out. Unlike the previous linkage which has a very short machine cycle, these are going to be all CNC billet aluminum and TIG-welded construction. Prototypes will be steel just because steel is cheaper and machine time won't increase much at all for the parts being made. And on practice pieces and prototype stuff, cheap is the key. 
I plan to do production runs in lots of 50 or more to keep costs lower. When the first production run is ready, I'll be offering a group purchase through Audifans and Audiworld, not VAGVortex because its against the rules and I'm not a banner advertiser...yet. Yumyjagermiester will coordinate this GB because well, he volunteered. 
There is already an offering for the Ur-S from Apikol for $230. It is difficult to install since you have to access the shift selector rod on top of the transmission. In true Billzcat1 style, this kit will be installed from inside the car, include all the replacement bushings and hardward, and should be around 30 minutes to install with basic hand tools.


----------



## MikeDesi (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

Wow, sounds easy to install. I should have waited.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (MikeDesi)*

Don't worry about it - if you want to go die-hard short shifting, it's compatible to be used in addition to the Apikol kit.


----------



## Tornado S6 (Oct 20, 2003)

Very nice, I would definitely be interested. My shifter is sloppier than....well you get the idea


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_There is already an offering for the Ur-S from Apikol for $230. It is difficult to install since you have to access the shift selector rod on top of the transmission. In true Billzcat1 style, this kit will be installed from inside the car, include all the replacement bushings and hardward, and should be around 30 minutes to install with basic hand tools. 


Yes, per the Bently manual the Apikol kit requires tranmission removal, but can be done with drive shaft removal, making this something most people will have to go to the dealer/local shop for. Personally, I like to install stuff on my own time, which costs me nothing







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Billzcat1 for president in '04!








BTW, Richard, what about us uber dorks with 6 speed transmissions?








I don't see how it should be much of a problem seeing how most of the gear layout is the same s stock S cars, with addition to a 6th gear under 5th . . .


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (yumyjagermiester)*

The kit in the making is going to work equally well on 6-speed cars. Unlike the difference in 5/6 speed B-chassis cars, the C4 S-cars have the same linkage for 5 and 6 speeds. This is one reason six-speed swaps are so popular on S-cars. They are easy! The swap is considerably more difficult on the small cars.
And who better to cater to the über-dorks then the hauptüber-dork!


----------



## 4RCD3S4 (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_The kit in the making is going to work equally well on 6-speed cars. Unlike the difference in 5/6 speed B-chassis cars, the C4 S-cars have the same linkage for 5 and 6 speeds. This is one reason six-speed swaps are so popular on S-cars. They are easy! The swap is considerably more difficult on the small cars.
And who better to cater to the über-dorks then the hauptüber-dork!









And with a name like Richard, how can you go wrong?
Disclaimer: I am also an UrS owner named Richard


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Richard,
Count me in, can you also reply to the emails regarding the kit for the ur quattro?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*

I sent another package to you Corey and this would be the second one that never showed up. I decided to take up the design work myself through local vendors. No hard feelings, but it is hard doing the work all the way around the world. I hope thats ok.
The design work on the Ur-S shifter also will translate to the Ur-Q with a bit different machining. Right now the Ur-S takes precedence, but Ur-Q and 4kq is soon to follow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Richard...you ever goona come out with one for the Coupe GT?







Specifically the 87.5 CGT with the 092 tranie?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (duandcc)*

Well I _would_ but I think there's only one loon out there crazy enough to buy one







I don't have anything on the table but I'll look into it.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germantoydeux (Jan 30, 2004)

*Re: (bluevr6)*

i dont want to be a dick but can you ensure these wont eat up synchros


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (germantoydeux)*

Syncros wear. They wear equally fast with short shift kits installed. Abuse causes excess wear. Assuming you don't start abusing the car at the same time you install the kit, then the syncro wear rate will be unaffected. You change in driving style will not be covered by a warranty, but I am thinking a one year warranty on the shifter is most likely in order. Nothing final yet, the prototypes aren't even ready. But something like that doesn't sound unreasonable.


----------



## AKrlic (Jan 3, 2003)

Interested!


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Richard,
No, no hard feelings at all, I can fully understand.
I look forward to recieving the kit for the urS4 and looking at adapting it to the urq, if that's ok?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_but Ur-Q and 4kq is soon to follow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yay! Cant wait!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*

As I work on the kit, I think I may be able to offer universal fitment for Ur-S and the Ur-Q/4kq/CQ (for PerL) all using the same part. The only difference between the two is the slot for the reverse lockout tab. I can have them milled for both applications if they come out strong enough (which shouldn't be a problem)


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Excellent!!!
Richard, it would be worth putting something on http://www.quattroforum.com, as this is a huge uk ur forum.


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

latest update?


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (bluevr6)*

Yes, lets all harass BC1 to get him done with THEM!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (yumyjagermiester)*

My machinist is moving his whole shop across town. They've been in the same building for 20 years, so there's a big pile of crap built up there :-/ But the new shop will be a lot better for them.
Anyway, the kit takes a ton of machining, so until they are settled, I'm just looking at not-so-pretty drawings















I'm also waiting on the first set of brake hats for the billzcat1 big brake kit, and I'd sure like to get that done and put on my car


----------



## bluevr6 (Apr 19, 2000)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

Thanks for the update.
Looking forward to seeing the finished product (especially in my S4).
Peace,
Kevin


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (bluevr6)*

A kit that you can install inside the car sounds wonderful.(for the urs4/6)
So far the only short shift kit for the urq I have seen required removal/modification of the center console extension where the shift boot is contained.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (Sepp)*

Still waiting for the machinist to get caught up with moving the shop... sorry


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

Richard,
When the time comes put me down for 3
'85 ur quattro (5 speed)
'86 200 Avant quattro (5 speed)
'92 urS4 (6 speed)
Can I class this as a group buy?


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

I will be purchasing one as well. Hurry up, I can't wait.


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duancc* »_Richard...you ever goona come out with one for the Coupe GT? Specifically the 87.5 CGT with the 092 tranie? 



_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Well I _would_ but I think there's only one loon out there crazy enough to buy one







I don't have anything on the table but I'll look into it. 

Make that two loons! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And I know my brother would want one for his CGT so 3 loons at least.








J.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*

Update!
I picked up enough material to do the first 6 prototype shifters. Prints are all drawn up and are at the machine shop now. More updates to follow as info arises!


----------



## toplessa1 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billzcat1* »_Update!
I picked up enough material to do the first 6 prototype shifters. Prints are all drawn up and are at the machine shop now. More updates to follow as info arises!









AWIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (toplessa1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessa1* »_
AWIGHT!!!!!!!

Opps, I posted from my co-workers name...


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

don't know if you are planning on welding them all up yourself or not but I thought I'd extend my services to you, I own a small fab shop here in SLC, my partner has over 30 yrs expierience in aerospace welding, mabey we could be of some help, mabey not, but the offer is there if you're interested you can call me @ (801) 712- 2502.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (RktPwrdCouch)*

Thanks for the offer, but I've learned one lesson doing other short shifters over the last few years - keep it local! 
The shifters are CNC machined in 2 pieces that slide over each other. They get TIG welded together then taken back to the machine shop and a slot gets milled in them, then taken to the anodizer. Can't have a big distance between all these things or it gets time consuming, expensive, it's easier for mistakes to occur, and harder to fix them. So I'm staying within one industrial park for the whole thing!


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

Cool to find a local whos producing hop-ups for our rides.
Im interested in (seeing) these up close and personal?
Also tell more about the brake hats? Ive got big Reds over A8 rotors on the avant and those hats weigh a TON!


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (rdauenhauer)*

When they are ready, there would be no problem checking them out in person. Of course I'll have pictures of them when the time comes too








As for brakes - the hat itself will weigh an estimated 1 to 1.5 lbs and the rotor is 17 lbs 2 ounces!! I know, really heavy - but its hard to make a large diameter, thick rotor that doesn't weigh alot. The rotors I am working with are 322x32, are cross-drilled, and have staggered/offset vanes for weight reduction and better cooling. Compare the 17 lb weight to the stock S4 rotor - 321x30 (thinner, slightly smaller diameter) and 22 lbs.
[edit] corrected weight figures


_Modified by billzcat1 at 3:34 AM 5/30/2004_


----------



## RktPwrdCouch (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (billzcat1)*

not a worry! I understand fully, I'd still like to get my hands on one though.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Billzcat1 short shifters on the way for Ur-S4/S6 (RktPwrdCouch)*

Asked the machinist to get the first prototypes made, dropped off material, and 6 should be rolling out in about a week. I don't think I am going to anodize the prototypes. Maybe I will, but we'll see. I'll definetly use them to get quotes on anodizing for the production version.


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Richard,
Not bothered about the anodising as I will get this done myself.
Send me the first 3 and I can fit one to each car!!!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoreyUK* »_Richard,
Send me the first 3 and I can fit one to each car!!!

Get in line! I'm getting one of the first ones














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

So that would put you behind me in the queue.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*

Hehehe! You guys chill out, you're both getting some from the prototype run! Corey - I've only got enough in this small test run to send you one Ur-S and one Ur-Q - hope thats alright for the trial run!
TTYL


----------



## CoreyUK (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool! Look forward to recieving Richard.
1st beers on me!


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (CoreyUK)*

reminder bump


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (yumyjagermiester)*

Long awaited, but not forgotten about. The top piece just got wrapped up today at the machinist and dropped off at the welder. The welding should be done tomorrow, then back to the machine shop for one last operation and the first ones are READY!! I got shorted a couple little bushings in my last order so you guys will have to reuse one small piece of the stock linkage components.
I have: 
Corey down for one typ85, one Ur-S4
Yumy for one Ur-S4
Supergroove for one Ur-S4
PerL for one typ85
Me for one typ85 which I am open to any additional volunteers who happen to be in the NW and have a typ85 quattro or typ44.
If anyone in this list needs to contact me, well... you know what to do


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Im interested. Im see this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...sting
Is this you?


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (rdauenhauer)*

Nope thats not me. In fact, that ebay seller and I don't get along very well (on any of the various Audi forums) solely due to those shifters - a direct copy of my B3/B4 shifter. 
Those shifters are also nothing like the Ur-S4 shifter - fitment for a variety of other cars (B3, B4, C4 100/A6, Euro A8)
Anyway, the first 5 Ur-S shifters will be picked up at the plater on Monday and then I'll be shipping for the test fitters.


----------



## rdauenhauer (May 13, 2004)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

Thanks for the update.
Again Im in your Backyard (millcreek) and am interested in this and other mods for the avant.








R.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: (toplessa1)*

Well, I finally finished the prototypes - call them.... version 3.5. Last time I posted I believe I was still on version 1!! The good news is that these are complete and have been successfully tested in a few Ur-S4s. After months of work, these are finally available for production starting in early March. I'm holding a Pre-sale for people who want to buy in now to receive the first ones off the line at reduced price. Buy-in ends March 1 and then they're back to retail price!
Here's a pic to wet your whistles!








The new kit is billet stainless, aluminum, and brass, and is user-adjustable from 0-30% reduction. The stainless construction guarantees a lifetime of slop-free service where your OEM plastic pieces are worn out. The additional mass of the stainless body smoothes the shift as well, providing a positive, precise feel.
Email me for details on the presale or visit www.billzcat1.com


----------



## Audiquattroluv2 (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: (billzcat1)*

I am late to the party but interested. How much and how soon can I get one??


----------

